# applying studs to my shirts... how?



## troythompson (May 8, 2007)

i want to put some studs on my shirts. does anyone know of a good quality tool/machine to do this with? ive provided a pic of what im trying to do. thanks.

Affliction Men's Royal Order T-shirt, Black Tea Stain - Affliction Clothing - a109black


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I might be wrong but these could be metal 'discs' that look like studs, you place them on a garment and apply the same as rhinestones, they have an adhesive backing. You would need a heatpress or soldering iron/iron. Have a look on ebay they are called hotfix studs or nailheads 10mm sil ROUND iron-on hot-fix Nailheads stones beads







 . That might be them.


Lee


----------



## troythompson (May 8, 2007)

thanks for the info!


----------



## Deivid (Nov 10, 2007)

I also bought some to give them a try. Thanks for the tip!


----------

